# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  محمد داود طلب المهيرات العبادي كمرشح اجماع ووحيد من قبل أبناء عشائر الفقهاء عباد

## الحصن نيوز

بعد حراك دام عدة أيام وفي أجتماع جماهيري في منطقة وادي السير من عشائر عباد أفضى الى تسمية الشيخ محمد داود طلب المهيرات العبادي كمرشح اجماع ووحيد من قبل أبناء عشائر الفقهاء عباد للأنتخابات النيابية القادمة.

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------


## غير مسجل

هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان هذا الرجل ليس مرشح اجماع في الانتخابات الداخلية التي جرت في 3\7\2010 في منطقة البصة حيث كانت النتائج على النحو التالي 
حصل على اعلى الاصوات مرشح الاجماع 
المهندس رائد المغاربه العبادي وكان مرشح اجماع الفقهاء الوحيد
حصل الدكتور موسى سالم الحسامي على المركز الثاني 
حصل المحافظ السابق داود شبيب المهيرات على المركز الثالث
حصل محمد داود المهيرات على المركز الرابع
هذه المعلومات موثقه في جريدة الدستور ص 22 بتاريخ 6\7\2010
ونرجو من ادارة هذا الموقع ازالة الخبر لانه سيتم مقاضاتكم قانونيا على نشر هذه الاخبار التي تثير المشاكل العشائرية وبالسرعة الممكنة*

----------


## غير مسجل

هذا كلام غير صحيح اطلاقا لان محمد ليس مرشح اجماع وحصل في الانتخابات على اقل الاصوات

----------


## غير مسجل

الاخ محمد داود الطلب ليس مرشح اجماع لعشائر الفقهاء عباد
ارجو من الاخوة ادارة الموقع تصحيح الخبر بأن 
المهندس رائد المغاربه العبادي 
مرشح الاجماع الوحيد لعشائر الفقهاء عباد في الدائرة السادسة العاصمة
حيث حصل على اعلى الاصوات في الانتخابات الداخلية لعشائر الفقهاء عباد التي افرزت مرشح الاجماع
ودمتم

----------


## غير مسجل

الدعاية شغالة بشكل مش طبيعي هو بدو (الباشا ؟؟؟؟) يطلع على حساب جماعته حرام الكذب يا جماعة فهو ليس المرشح المجمع عليه

----------

